# R35 102 exhaust wanted



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi all..

Looking for a used 102 exhaust if anyone has one they***8217;re wanting to offload. 

Many thanks


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

eBay


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

How old is it Tabz/ mileage covered etc. Have you got any pictures of condition.. 

I noticed your ad on eBay.. Hell of a car!! If we weren***8217;t building our house I***8217;d of been in the market for a lot of that gear. 

Cheers


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Check item number 123948668621


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

How much are you willing to spend mate? I have a 102 full titanium system for sale, i can also put a set of new downpipes on deal too.


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi mate .. How much do you want for it?


----------



## Saqawr1 (May 25, 2019)

I'd be interested if Steve's doesn't go for it


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Still looking if there***8217;s anything out there, stainless or titanium.


----------

